# Democracies Overthrown By the USA



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Who needs a democracy when you can install a puppet thug to do your bidding, prop up your dollar and investments, and rule his countrymen with murder and fear?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Too bad this is not the hide. The ban hammer would smack you hard.

I suppose all the terrorist organizations Iran supports do not count as bombings sabotage or attempted government overthrows?

Just so you know you and your handlers are going about trying to sway anyone's ideas in the wrong way.

Chuck Norris invented Kentucky Fried Chicken's famous secret recipe, with eleven herbs and spices. But nobody ever mentions the twelfth ingredient: Fear.

CNN was originally created as the "Chuck Norris Network" to update Americans with on-the-spot *** kicking in real-time.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Lately I've been thinking the same thing, this troll won't last more than 2 or 3 posts on the Hide.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

that would be fun but short lived if shankster got ahold of this clown. pick any one of those **** holes and go live there if we are such a bad country.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

People said:


> Too bad this is not the hide. The ban hammer would smack you hard.
> 
> I suppose all the terrorist organizations Iran supports do not count as bombings sabotage or attempted government overthrows?
> 
> Just so you know you and your handlers are going about trying to sway anyone's ideas in the wrong way. .


Which nations is Iran Occupying right now?

Which countries has Iran attacked in its entire history?
How about None, as in 0 for $1000 Alex.... Got some learning to do Mr People, dont you?

Of course Israel leads the World in International Violations, Occupying land illegally (UN 338, UN 242) and has strict laws of Jew ONLY Marriage, Roads, License plates, housing and schools ie Apartheid.

Silly people like you like to call those that Resist Occupation 'terrrorists' Rather than Those that Are THE Occupiers.
I recall the English once called our Founding Fathers terrrorists Too.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

huntin1 said:


> Lately I've been thinking the same thing, this troll won't last more than 2 or 3 posts on the Hide.
> 
> huntin1


Bolsheviks Hate Free Speech and their agendas being exposed.
I love it when the Chosen Kvetch and Oy Vey when the truth is thrown right at them.

I think Henry Ford once said:
'Corral The worlds 50 wealthiest Jews, and thered be no wars'

Author of The International Jew.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

America was loved by all, when we had a humble foreign policy, 100 years ago. And we thrived.
Now, we are Hated and despised, and our demise is not far off. 
For every action, there is a reaction, or blowback as our CIA calls it.

Since 1945, the USA has been responsible either directly or indirectly of helping Remove dozens of governments, many *democratically elected*, around the world. 
Sometimes the events are kept secret for years and only slowly come out. Other times, the events are the cause of demonstrations, anger and resentment at the time they occur.

In the list below only successful changes of government are listed. Many attempts have failed. 
Cuba is the best example of this.

USA Coups and Overthrow attempts

*Year Country* *Reason Given* Actual Reason

*1949 Syria -Communism Elected government against USA political interests and pro-Palestinian. 
1949 Greece - Communism Elected government against USA political and economic interests. 
1952 Cuba -None Elected government against USA business interests. 
1953 Iran - None Elected government against USA oil interests. 
1953 British Guyana -None Access to sugar and bauxite. 
1954 Guatemala -Communism Elected government against USA business interests. 
1955 South Vietnam -Communism French backed leader replaced by USA backed leader. 
1957 Haiti -Haiti is near the USA Previous government against USA business interests. 
1958 Laos -None Pro-USA government wanted. 
1959 Laos -None Pro-USA government wanted. 
1960 South Korea -Communism Previous leader not strong enough for USA. 
1960 Laos -None Pro-USA government wanted. 
1960 Ecuador -Communism Previous government too independent in foreign policy. 
1963 Dominican Republic -Business Interests Elected government against USA business interests. 
1963 South Vietnam -None Previous leader's policies led to televised suicides. 
1963 Honduras -Communism Pro-USA government and access to resources. 
1963 Guatemala -Communism Military government was about to allow elections. 
1963 Ecuador -None Elected government too independent. 
1964 Brazil -Communism Access to resources and cheap labour. 
1964 Bolivia -Communism Previous government too independent in foreign policy. 
1965 Zaire -None Access to cobalt, copper and diamonds. 
1966 Ghana -None Previous government too independent in foreign policy. 
1967 Greece -None Military bases. 
1970 Cambodia -None Previous king against USA political interests. 
1970 Bolivia -None Country took ownership of its oil and tin. 
1972 El Salvador -Communism Elected leader against USA business interests. 
1973 Chile -Communism Elected government against USA business interests. 
1975 Australia - None Elected government had unsuitable foreign policy. 
1979 South Korea - None Pro-USA government wanted. 
1980 Liberia - Democracy Pro-USA government wanted. 
1982 Chad -None Pro-USA government wanted. 
1983 Grenada -Democracy Pro-USA government wanted. 
1987 Fiji -Democracy Previous elected government supported nuclear-free Pacific. 
2002 Venezuela -None Disagreed with foreign policy of elected government. 
2004 Haiti -Fraudulent elections Disagreed with economic policy of elected government. 
2009 Honduras -Attempted to Change Constitution Disagreed with economic and foreign policy of elected government. *


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I only read part of your first response Bill. The part where you asked who Iran attacked and said zero. You don't have a clue do you? Remember the long war they had when they attacked Iraq? Remember how liberals told us the Iraq Republican Guard was going to slaughter our soldiers because they were war hardened in the long war with Iran? Remember how liberals told us we could not win an air war with Iraq because they would just "hunker down"? Of course you don't remember. Your group only publishes the propaganda they want people to believe.

Guys it's sometimes valuable to see what we have within our nation and let them offer themselves up for display. It showcases thought we don't often come into contact with.

I often think "don't say anything on the internet you don't want homeland security reading". :laugh:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You are correct they barely occupy their own country. So I would say they occupy 75% of a country. If you can call that garbage dump a country? When you have experienced a bombing first hand then you can talk. It makes it hard to go about your day when you know everything around you can explode. Because they do support terrorists.

This country you love "Iran" would gladly take over everything and force everyone to follow their way of doing things. Girls better toss out your bright colored panties and makeup and get bed sheets on like you are a ********* KKK member.

America would be loved if we stopped intervening? Sure! Hold on let me hit the crack pipe. How many people globally do you think we (USA) feeds? Granted if we stopped feeding them they would start dying and plunge the world in to a global war. I suppose that would play right into your master plan. I suppose you want to have everyone who is not 9/10 white to just go away. Once you get all the undesirables out of the way are you going for skateboarders next? What about surfers? Then it would come to arranged marriages&#8230; Hold on this sounds like your favorite country. Oh I get it. You and you handlers are just d-bags. It is ok I am not judging you.

Seriously you and you handlers are going about trying to convince any of us about anything the wrong way.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

must suck going through life being such a puss hiding behind others who protect the right to run of at the richard suck as this guy does. you really are dreaming of a perfect world with no violence and if we put our head in the sand it would be ok. the ********* hate us plain and simple and will kill for that reason. shake your hand and stab you in the back with the other is how the muslim world is ran. If we still ran sh!t like we did in ww2 this would all be taken care of none of this political bull sh!t trying to run wars just straigt up taking mother [email protected]#rs out and showing our dominance when the big stick needs to be swung. Fact of the matter is the people of the middle east only understand one way to communicate and that is with the buisness end of an ak-47 before that is was a spear and before that it was rocks. fighting and ****ing are about the only 2 things they have been good at since the begging of time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> fighting and #$&@ing are about the only 2 things they have been good at since the begging of time.


Kurt you give them to much credit. :rollin:


----------



## gander_lander34 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just want to say one thing. Kurt, you are EXACTLY right. I've been there, got that T-shirt 3 times now. You are absolutely right. These people have the mind of a 5 year old. The only thing they understand is power of the sword. Sad to say, they don't even understand the concept of reward for good deed.


----------

